# Cat Chat Get Together Sat 22nd April 2017 Chester



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sat 22nd April, Chester.

Meeting at the Architect at 12pm for drinks with a view to lunch at 1pm.

List of those signed up so far:

Huckybuck
JaimeandBree
Oliviarussian
KCTT
Doris
Ceiling Kitty
Citruspips
Vanessa131
Jannor (GF)
Emmasian
Bluecordelia
Joy84
JordanRose

TBC
Brambles Cat for drinks

If you are happy to bring 1 or 2 small, new cat themed items, individually wrapped, we will have a lucky litter dip, to raise money for charity. Please do not feel obliged though.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks HB! I'm easy no dietary requirements. Not too fussed about venue but the Architect that KCTT suggested looks lovely and nice and roomy for a big group who will want to get up and mingle, and my mum and dad have coincidentally just told me that it's lovely (without me mentioning the name to them) as they were there last time they were in Chester. Can't beat a bit of word of mouth!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the look of the Architect too!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I have absolutely no excuse not to attend this one, will be lovely to see everyone and talk cat .

Plus now I have shifted the extra weight I can run fast if any of my suggestions turn out to be really awful :Hilarious. 

On the day I will get the train in so happy to meet others at the station if you need help finding the chosen venue.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I just need to check with my parents that I can gatecrash for the weekend x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just a thought - HB will need to keep a list of the names of who is coming so could everyone who is please say so in a reply? Just mentioning it as I see 6 people have checked the poll but not everyone has identified themselves


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just a thought - HB will need to keep a list of the names of who is coming so could everyone who is please say so in a reply? Just mentioning it as I see 6 people have checked the poll but not everyone has identified themselves


You nosey bugger lyndsey . I ticked . Lol. Ill eat almost anything but marzipan and over ripe bananas.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> You nosey bugger Lindsey . I ticked . Lol. Ill eat almost anything but marzipan and over ripe bananas.


Yes well that is the other reason apart for helping Clare keep track - I want to know who I'm meeting!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I ticked yes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh fab!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I need gluten free meal please, other than that I don't mind where we go.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

KCTT said:


> On the day I will get the train in so happy to meet others at the station if you need help finding the chosen venue.


I might, depending on what time we are meeting. I'm due in around 11.50 but intended to wander around the shops first if we weren't meeting until later.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am only 10 mins out so don't have a set time I arrive. I love a good wander round the walls on route into town normally


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't believe I didn't remember this pub when making suggestions. Another good option for lunch should there be any issues with the other suggestions.

http://www.churchchester.com/

Upstairs to quiet another for a forum meet, downstairs might be too noisy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I can't believe I didn't remember this pub when making suggestions. Another good option for lunch should there be any issues with the other suggestions.
> 
> http://www.churchchester.com/
> 
> Upstairs to quiet another for a forum meet, downstairs might be too noisy.


Ooh this looks great too.

I have had a lovely email from The Architect who are being very accommodating....

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/architect/

....although it says on their website they don't do group bookings, they are willing to give us the private dining room or one of their other rooms free of charge (and have pencilled us in).

They are happy to do GF or any other dietary requirements. We can choose what we like for lunch on the day because the menu changes regularly (although I have asked whether GF would need to decide a day or two prior, I'm just waiting to hear back).

All they ask is a £10 a head deposit 2 weeks before and this is simply taken off the bill at the end. I am happy to sort this out. 
Ooh and they have not mentioned throwing us out after 2 hours either!!

I am still contacting a couple of other places just to compare but so far I think this may be the ideal place for the meet.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh this looks great too.
> 
> I have had a lovely email from The Architect who are being very accommodating....
> 
> ...


That sounds perfect. Good to compare other places but it sounds like they can accommodate what we need and it looks nice. It's nice and spacious too, and even if they did want the tables back for later lunches it's a nice big bar by the looks of it so those who want to stay on for a drink and a blether (me ) will be able to


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Architect sounds perfect, if they are being helpful and accommodating then that has to be a huge positive in their favour

It is a lovely pub and in a lovely location.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just had a look at the Architect website it looks really nice. I like the fact that we don't have to decide what we want to eat in advance. Also 2 hours flies by so it's good that they arn't going to have a problem about us chin wagging for too long!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Never been to the Architect even though I go to Chester all the time as it's just up the road. Looks great!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> Never been to the Architect even though I go to Chester all the time as it's just up the road. Looks great!


Ooh can you make the meet?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

It all sounds really lovely! So sorry I can't get up to Chester on this occasion, however hoping to see you all at a more Southern meet later in the year. Have fun everyone! xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Absolutely, it would be great to meet up and talk cats for a few hours!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> It all sounds really lovely! So sorry I can't get up to Chester on this occasion, however hoping to see you all at a more Southern meet later in the year. Have fun everyone! xx


Sad you can't make it but perfectly understand!! It will be Bath later in the year that's a promise!



Emmasian said:


> Absolutely, it would be great to meet up and talk cats for a few hours!


Brilliant!! It will be lovely to meet up and I'm sure you will have a great time.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I doing lunch. I have been to another pub in the chain and it's great food and service. They pride themselves on being good and it's not a chain like Beefeater but top notch pubs. 
See you all there. I am trying to decide whether to do Friday or Saturday night stay over. Will update.

Thanks @huckybuck for doing the sorting x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Doris again!















Whilst I was looking for those I found a curly baby mischief 







btw HB you don't deserve that photo .


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I've spoken to my parents and all good for me to stay with them or my sister. They only half hour away from Chester but may decide to get the train rather than drive x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MissKittyKat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've spoken to my parents and all good for me to stay with them or my sister. They only half hour away from Chester but may decide to get the train rather than drive x


Ooh another one coming woo hoo!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Will you need a deposit yet?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The architect have said the GF's can either chooses from the menu which has allergen filters (though the choice is much more limited) or they will accommodate special requests if asked for in advance. They usually carry GF bread but are happy to buy in pasta for example if requested beforehand.

I don't think they will, but if the numbers increase to 16 or more they would prefer us to pre order, but anything up to that we can order on the day.

They have been so helpful I think we should stick with them if that's ok with everyone.



Jannor said:


> Will you need a deposit yet?


I will send a deposit next week just to confirm the booking for now (we will still be able to alter numbers if more people want to join us)

And I'm happy to sort money on the day. I've met most of you before and pretty certain no one will do a runner lol!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

More than happy to stick with The Architect always had a nice time in there and never had bad meal in a Brunning and Price Pub.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

That will be fine for me - it's really just wheat I can't eat rather than needing gluten free so I'l find something on the menu I'm sure.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am booking hotel for Friday night and will have the day off work. I can be in Chester in about 25 mins. 
Can't wait. Are we aiming for 1pm meet or a bit earlier?

@huckybuck if there is any needed to be done then just ask. 
X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I am booking hotel for Friday night and will have the day off work. I can be in Chester in about 25 mins.
> Can't wait. Are we aiming for 1pm meet or a bit earlier?
> 
> @huckybuck if there is any needed to be done then just ask.
> X


I was thinking of suggesting we meet from 12 onwards with a view to eating at 1/1:30 pm? That way we can have a drink and chat and take our time over the menu.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

All sounds perfect to me!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's fine time wise by me. I will need to get up early otherwise breakfast will roll in lunch x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Sounds like a lovely venue. Unfortunately it's too far north for me and no easy transport links, so I'll wait for Bath 

Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi i just wanted to say i dont live that far from chester well im in cheshire if anyone needs a lift i may be able to help .my idea was i was just going to pop in chester and say hi .i was ok for dinner .hard to explain but i have social anxiety sometimes .sometimes im ok .but i dont mind helping people out if there stuck .i would love to meet you all .but find mingling so hard .had problems so long its part of my life now .wow and this is a cat forum .lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Brambles the cat it would be great if you could pop in and say hello. Its a friendly environment and if you feel uncomfortable at any time just give me the nod. This year is in a pub so we can move about easily. Hope to see you there x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Do pop in and say hello and you can put faces to avatars. It's very relaxed, friendly, easy going and not too overwhelming.

The first one is always nerve wracking..I was petrified!
However after 10 mins I was more shocked by how wrongly I had imagined what people looked like, because of their usernames lol!!

If it helps this was the very first one we did.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pf-london-get-together.392438/


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Brambles the cat you are certainly not the only one on here with that kind of anxiety, so you needn't feel alone on that, but I think everyone who has plucked up the courage to come along to a meet has been glad they did. If you feel like it you can always just pop in quickly.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Do pop in and say hello and you can put faces to avatars. It's very relaxed, friendly, easy going and not too overwhelming.
> 
> The first one is always nerve wracking..I was petrified!
> However after 10 mins I was more shocked by how wrongly I had imagined what people looked like, because of their usernames lol!!
> ...


Yep i will definitely try . I had a look at the london one .i was hoping to see pictures lol


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Brambles the cat please do pop in I know exactly how you feel. First one was really stressful until I stepped in the room and everyone was so friendly. I needn't have worried everyone was so friendly and nice and of course we all have a shared interest. I'm really glad I took the plunge because I'm really looking forward to this one.

You'll find the pics on the last few pages of the thread.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi All,

Sorry to disappoint but I don't think I'm going to be able to get up North now, after the effort of telling my parents I was gatecrashing!

I dog walk for a lady who has MS once a week and she has asked me to do over this weekend as she is going away. She is going to see if can find another walker so if anything changes and I can make it I'll come for drinks x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Joy84

Bumping up in case you were thinking of joining us?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Apologies @huckybuck I've gone AWOL again, haven't I?
I'm all for coming, just need to check train prices and will let you know.
Ticked yes for lunch, not ticking special requirements as I'll surely be able to choose something from the menu (I'm not allergic to gluten just avoiding it).
Thanks!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay will be lovely to see you!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Deposit paid today so the booking is confirmed. We can still add to the numbers at any stage so please feel free to sign up if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Deposit paid today so the booking is confirmed. We can still add to the numbers at any stage so please feel free to sign up if anyone else wants to join.


Fabulous, thanks so much for doing that Clare  x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for doing the organisation. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Yay will be lovely to see you!





huckybuck said:


> Deposit paid today so the booking is confirmed. We can still add to the numbers at any stage so please feel free to sign up if anyone else wants to join.


What pub is it i may just turn up and say hi ive got a cat book to give away and cat fridge magnet .not sure who to give them to though lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Brambles the cat said:


> What pub is it i may just turn up and say hi ive got a cat book to give away and cat fridge magnet .not sure who to give them to though lol


It's The Architect Chester. We are meeting at 12 with lunch booked for 1pm. 
Please feel free to pop along later for a drink!!!

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/architect/homepage/

Everyone who attends a meet gets a memento lol!

We often do a food swop (stuff you cat won't eat but someone else's might) and a few silly games so def bring along any catty bits you are happy to give away/swop...

Actually you have given me an idea...we could do a Cat Chat cat stuff swop a bit like swop shop (for those of you who remember it) or something similar like a tombola. Food for thought.....


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou for sorting @huckybuck I am really looking forward to it. If you need any assistance with anything let me know


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks @huckybuck for sorting the deposit. I will have a trawl of the excess food cupboard and see what's lurking. X


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just booked my hotel  i'm staying at the Latymer guest house, its a mile from the city centre and has free parking if anyone else is looking for a place to stay. Very reasonable rates too my single room with breakfast is £54 for the night.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

If anyone is booking a hotel via booking.com i have a link for £15 off

https://www.booking.com/s/55a01166


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Vanessa131 i think you pass your hotel on the way in to Chester. Be aware that there is a speed camera on the road in after the roundabout. It caught me out! I guess you will be coming off the M56 x


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> @Vanessa131 i think you pass your hotel on the way in to Chester. Be aware that there is a speed camera on the road in after the roundabout. It caught me out! I guess you will be coming off the M56 x


I have no idea, but as I drive like an 80 year old woman I think I'll manage to avoid a fine haha!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How does everyone feel about bringing a small cat themed item or two (new and wrapped) and we do a lucky dip for charity...Jimmy at the Scratching Post all being well? We could charge a small amount per dip? 

Any other ideas welcome though...


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sound so like a great idea


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Count me in . X 
I have a few bits of food too.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy to do this!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> How does everyone feel about bringing a small cat themed item or two (new and wrapped) and we do a lucky dip for charity...Jimmy at the Scratching Post all being well? We could charge a small amount per dip?
> 
> Any other ideas welcome though...


Sent a little gift to add to the lucky dip! Wish I could be there! xxx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really looking forward to it. Top tip from a local don't walk past the chocolate shop in the Grovenor hotel. Last time I did they had these in the window and it takes a lot of strength not to want to buy them all.

https://www.rococochocolates.com/products/hand-painted-gorgeous-sparkus-the-black-white-cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Really looking forward to it. Top tip from a local don't walk past the chocolate shop in the Grovenor hotel. Last time I did they had these in the window and it takes a lot of strength not to want to buy them all.
> 
> https://www.rococochocolates.com/products/hand-painted-gorgeous-sparkus-the-black-white-cat


ARGHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy to bring a cat theme gift I didn't know that chocolate shop was there and having given it up for Lent I'm now drooling and tempted to lick the screen! Two weeks on Sunday she said through gritted teeth.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I will bring something


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

It was pay day yesterday so I'm finally ready to book my train ticket!
Does arriving at 10:13 and departing at 18:55 sound ok?
It's the cheapest (£49! pah!) option


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I've not been on here for a while and happened to see this as I popped on just now. And you know what I thought? I thought 'Hell yeah, count me in!'  x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Too far away for me, I fear. I hope there is going to be a meet-up in the London area again some time soon.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> I've not been on here for a while and happened to see this as I popped on just now. And you know what I thought? I thought 'Hell yeah, count me in!'  x


Fantastic, will be lovely to see you again x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JordanRose said:


> I've not been on here for a while and happened to see this as I popped on just now. And you know what I thought? I thought 'Hell yeah, count me in!'  x


Fab! Added you to the list and will amend the restaurant booking Monday.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I was in the gift shops in Conwy today and picked up my lucky dip offering, just need to wrap it


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I picked up a couple of lucky dips items today and will wrap them in plenty of time. X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Can someone remind me please?!?!! I'm sure I'll be ok but let's have a reminder with a week to go lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Joy84 that time seems fine. There is plenty to see in Chester as the rows and wall are pretty impressive.

I hope it's dry so people can have a wander around. 
X


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

KCTT said:


> I was in the gift shops in Conwy today and picked up my lucky dip offering, just need to wrap it


I love conwy i go to wales a lot for days out and love llandudno aswell .i shall nip in for coffee and cake next time i there lol.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@Brambles the cat I love Llandudno too, we were there last weekend walking around the Great Orme. The stop in Conwy was on the way home from tackling Snowdon. I just love North Wales in general but Conwy is particularly beautiful .


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

KCTT said:


> @Brambles the cat I love Llandudno too, we were there last weekend walking around the Great Orme. The stop in Conwy was on the way home from tackling Snowdon. I just love North Wales in general but Conwy is particularly beautiful .


Its one place ive never been is snowdon will try and go this year .i bet you have had fish and chips at the bottom of the orm i think its called fish tram chips .supposed to be a good chippy


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I forgot to say i will be going to the Llandudno extravaganza in april . Gets very busy when its on i would recommend going to anyone who likes a day out .PS update on brambles shes still pulling her fur on her once pride and joy fluffy tail .i dont know what to do .


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It's getting closer!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Brambles the cat said:


> I forgot to say i will be going to the Llandudno extravaganza in april . Gets very busy when its on i would recommend going to anyone who likes a day out .PS update on brambles shes still pulling her fur on her once pride and joy fluffy tail .i dont know what to do .


How to upload video


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Picked up some more Lucky Dip stuff in the local garden centre at the weekend. Big mistake ...... why did I have to go looking for cat stuff in there? They had so much nice stuff that's my pennies spent when I am bored on a weekend and need a walk now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Picked up some more Lucky Dip stuff in the local garden centre at the weekend. Big mistake ...... why did I have to go looking for cat stuff in there? They had so much nice stuff that's my pennies spent when I am bored on a weekend and need a walk now.


Garden Centres are a nightmare lol 
I've got a couple of bits ready, just need to wrap. 
Getting so excited - have a super busy Easter so time is going to fly!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There is still time if anyone else would like to join us. I will confirm numbers with the restaurant on Tuesday.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I read all the stuff about x rays i took her vets .they couldnt find out wrong .plus i dont have funds to pay for everything dont get me wrong im not a bad owner because of not affording ct scans or xrays or blood tests .or anything else they want to do to her . ive gone without food for brambles the cat .may as well just give her up to someone that can afford her .cant get any help even my local vets wont take pdsa help because they said they dont pay up when theres a bill for a cat. that thats there words .


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Brambles the cat said:


> I read all the stuff about x rays i took her vets .they couldnt find out wrong .plus i dont have funds to pay for everything dont get me wrong im not a bad owner because of not affording ct scans or xrays or blood tests .or anything else they want to do to her . ive gone without food for brambles the cat .may as well just give her up to someone that can afford her .cant get any help even my local vets wont take pdsa help because they said they dont pay up when theres a bill for a cat. that thats there words .


Have you spoken to the vet about trying some painkillers?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Eeeek, only a week to go! I have one lucky dip item, was going to pick up another and forgot yesterday so will try to get back in for it over the weekend


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I forgot about the lucky dip. I'll get some stuff next week. :Bag


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Brambles the cat said:


> I forgot to say i will be going to the Llandudno extravaganza in april . Gets very busy when its on i would recommend going to anyone who likes a day out .PS update on brambles shes still pulling her fur on her once pride and joy fluffy tail .i dont know what to do .


I'm going to the Victorian weekend ,May bank holiday , my sister and mum live in Llandudno and we go quite often . ompus best shop in Conway is the combined Christmas and chocolate shop , that presses all my buttons lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone 
I have just booked a parking spot at Abode via the personal concierge email. There is parking underneath the hotel and you go past the building and back round the roundabout. 

See you all soon x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving the personal concierge - oooh you can request wine lol!!!!!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@idris oh yes we found that shop, I do love a good Christmas shop


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

idris said:


> I'm going to the Victorian weekend ,May bank holiday , my sister and mum live in Llandudno and we go quite often . ompus best shop in Conway is the combined Christmas and chocolate shop , that presses all my buttons lol


Well was going personal problems may stop me going .have a good time and bring me some candyfloss back .lol.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I forgot about the lucky dip. I'll get some stuff next week. :Bag


I was hoping to do some shopping this weekend but I'm ill :Arghh
Can't remember the last time I felt so bad...
The cough, omg the cough!
Still, I guess better this weekend than next


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon @Joy84!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> I was hoping to do some shopping this weekend but I'm ill :Arghh
> Can't remember the last time I felt so bad...
> The cough, omg the cough!
> Still, I guess better this weekend than next


Don't really want to like and hope you feel better soon!!!! That cough has done the rounds so make sure you get something to help and try to rest. Stuff the shopping!! Xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Joy84 apparently fresh pineapple juice works wonders for coughs, honey also very effective.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> @Joy84 apparently fresh pineapple juice works wonders for coughs, honey also very effective.


Oh yes it's the enzymes! Good for hiccups too!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> @Joy84 apparently fresh pineapple juice works wonders for coughs, honey also very effective.





huckybuck said:


> Oh yes it's the enzymes! Good for hiccups too!


Thanks!
Didn't know about pineapple.
Drinking copious amounts of tea with honey and lemon and milk with garlic and honey in the evenings.
Also made onion syrup which is a very popular home remedy in Poland.
I don't eat refined sugar so made it with coconut sugar and it's delicious, you can't taste the usually disgusting onion flavour!
Might have to patent that idea :Hilarious


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Joy84, onion syrup is indeed a great old fashioned remedy in uk too...loving the twist with the coconut sugar!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking forward to it, not long now 

I've got a lucky dip item to bring. I will sort out where the hotel is from the train station later this week.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Jannor when are you arriving?

I am driving in Friday afternoon x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have bought a couple of bits for the lucky dip but want to keep them lol - it's like SS all over again....one for LD one for me....


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

So, I'm looking at train tickets and was wondering if anyone else is getting the train in? If so, what time will you be arriving so that I can maybe meet with you and we can walk down together. I have the worst sense of direction in the world!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> So, I'm looking at train tickets and was wondering if anyone else is getting the train in? If so, what time will you be arriving so that I can maybe meet with you and we can walk down together. I have the worst sense of direction in the world!


Get the 1, 4 or 11 bus for 3 stops!! Hopefully the driver will know his way! 

I'm coming the night before


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a few bits and pieces to do in the morning so will be in Chester from around 9am before heading down to the architect for lunch 

From the station its about a 20 minute walk, it is pleasant easy to follow walk that takes you through the city centre and under the famous Eastgate clock. There are also frequent rail link buses that take you into the city centre and from there its probably a 5-10 min walk down the architect. If you head towards the racecourse you will see the Abode Hotel and the pub is literally next door you can get in from both the street at the front and the street at the back.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ordered them- will be in Chester for about 11.45 and will mosey down  Should be good! (Although I feel like a bit of a stranger on here lately- really should work on that  )


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Ordered them- will be in Chester for about 11.45 and will mosey down  Should be good! (Although I feel like a bit of a stranger on here lately- really should work on that  )


Are you getting the train in from Manchester Picc? If it's the 10.17 from Picc we're on the same one.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> @Jannor when are you arriving?
> 
> I am driving in Friday afternoon x


Hi, I'm due in at 11.46 - looks like JR might be on same train.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jannor said:


> Are you getting the train in from Manchester Picc? If it's the 10.17 from Picc we're on the same one.


I am indeed!! Maybe we should meet on the platform?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I am indeed!! Maybe we should meet on the platform?


Yes, lets  not sure what I'm wearing yet. I can wear glasses with red frames though.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I will be driving in and am wondering where the best place to park will be. @bluecordelia you mentioned you had emailed The Abode - are you staying there, or can anyone just contact them and pay for parking? Can't see anything on the website but it would be ideal as I have a gammy leg at the moment and could do with being close by.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

@Emmasian if you can't park at the Abode there is parking close by. The pub itself does have a couple of spaces but only a handful. The next nearest is probably the courts which is just off the big roundabout or the Little Roodee car parks which will just be a couple of minutes walk. I hope map below makes sense.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

What presents are we buying? How much will the lucky dip be (just to give us a clue). Got a couple of bits and a bigger thing so just wondering?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sure I will find something. What time are we meeting again? I'm also wondering how I will know our group as I've never physically met anyone


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Giggling now, envisaging wandering about asking groups, "Hellair there, are you cat-chat??" They will probably call the police!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I think we will have a room so probably signposted  

I think we're meeting 12 - 1 ish as people are getting trains etc so will be there at different times.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

:Yawn


Emmasian said:


> I'm sure I will find something. What time are we meeting again? I'm also wondering how I will know our group as I've never physically met anyone





Emmasian said:


> Giggling now, envisaging wandering about asking groups, "Hellair there, are you cat-chat??" They will probably call the police!





Jannor said:


> I think we will have a room so probably signposted
> 
> I think we're meeting 12 - 1 ish as people are getting trains etc so will be there at different times.


Having been to quite a few meets I can say with absolute certainty that we will be very very obvious! 

Clues to look out for are cat themed apparel, cat balloons hovering over the table, tins of cat food being produced from handbags and generally a gaggle of excited women covered in cat hair


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Jannor said:


> Yes, lets  not sure what I'm wearing yet. I can wear glasses with red frames though.


I'll send you a photo of me- I'll likely be wearing a lot of purple


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jannor said:


> What presents are we buying? How much will the lucky dip be (just to give us a clue). Got a couple of bits and a bigger thing so just wondering?


I was thinking of £2 a go for LD perhaps and maybe raffling any bigger bits?



Emmasian said:


> I'm sure I will find something. What time are we meeting again? I'm also wondering how I will know our group as I've never physically met anyone


We are meeting at 12 for drinks with a view to food at 1pm. We will have badges for everyone (assuming your name is Emma lol) and hopefully the table will be obvious.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Jannor just looking at today's daily menu for today as an example - do you think you will be able to find something you like and can eat or would you like to request anything in particular?

http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/architect/menus/daily-menu/


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I may be there closer to 12.30 to 1 but will try to be earlier.

I am on my holidays on the 29th April so last weekend to get everything done and as ever organisation is not always my strongest still skill Good job the important part of getting the lucky dip sorted it done just need to remember to wrap it and remember it on the day.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I think I may be there closer to 12.30 to 1 but will try to be earlier.
> 
> I am on my holidays on the 29th April so last weekend to get everything done and as ever organisation is not always my strongest still skill Good job the important part of getting the lucky dip sorted it done just need to remember to wrap it and remember it on the day.


It will be absolutely fine - the restaurant aren't expecting us to eat before 1pm or so.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @Jannor just looking at today's daily menu for today as an example - do you think you will be able to find something you like and can eat or would you like to request anything in particular?
> 
> http://www.brunningandprice.co.uk/architect/menus/daily-menu/


I'll find something off there, thanks. I can have the chicken salad, or ask them to do potato with chicken without gravy - it's just wheat with me so as long as no pastry or gravy I'll be ok.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I was thinking of £2 a go for LD perhaps and maybe raffling any bigger bits?


Ok, that ties in well with my small items - and the bigger one can be raffled. It wasn't mad expensive, just wanted a clue on pricing


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

There is limited parking at the pub. Chester has a park n ride scheme. There is a car park near on the left side as if you were going into the Crowne Plaza Hotel. The car park is underneath. Postcode is CH1 2BD. I think Abodes car park is residents only.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I will bring my Cheshire Cat mug to raffle for Jimmy if that ok? We are in Cheshire and Daresbury church isn't far from my house. It's a lovely Whittard mug.







Modelled by a true Cheshire Cat Ivan x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I will bring my Cheshire Cat mug to raffle for Jimmy if that ok? We are in Cheshire and Daresbury church isn't far from my house. It's a lovely Whittard mug.
> View attachment 307334
> Modelled by a true Cheshire Cat Ivan x


We will have a raffle for any "bigger items" I've got some tickets!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> I will bring my Cheshire Cat mug to raffle for Jimmy if that ok? We are in Cheshire and Daresbury church isn't far from my house. It's a lovely Whittard mug. Modelled by a true Cheshire Cat Ivan x


I already have 2 Whittard cat mugs - I love the Cheshire Cat


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Jannor I have 2 but this one is still in its box and languishing in my glove drawer. You could always have a spare!

The other one is on my desk at work x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I will acquire some cat themed lucky dippers in the next couple of days. At the moment I am thinking of offering Teddy as a raffle prize as he has relentlessly goaded poor Freya over the last hour to the point where I've separated them to give her a break, and now he's bellowing in outrage at being thwarted. Gaaaaah.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> @Jannor I have 2 but this one is still in its box and languishing in my glove drawer. You could always have a spare!
> 
> The other one is on my desk at work x


I don't have Cheshire cat - I have smelly cat and lazy cat mugs so far !


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

So sorry I can't make it but I will be there in spirit. Have a most wonderful time.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I sadly am unable to join you all  I would like to offer something be it for the raffle or towards any cat charity.

Years ago I had these blank cards made up. I think my family & friends are sick of seeing this picture now as any excuse I send this card. I am happy to post you the 10 remaining cards with envelopes to do as you wish! May sell for a few pennies, every penny counts.
HB if you feel they will help raise a few pennies PM me your address and I will post out today. X


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> I sadly am unable to join you all  I would like to offer something be it for the raffle or towards any cat charity.
> 
> Years ago I had these blank cards made up. I think my family & friends are sick of seeing this picture now as any excuse I send this card. I am happy to post you the 10 remaining cards with envelopes to do as you wish! May sell for a few pennies, every penny counts.
> HB if you feel they will help raise a few pennies PM me your address and I will post out today. X
> ...


Aawwww so cute! How can your family and friends be sick of receiving these!

Hope you all have a fabulous time. I am hoping to get to the next get together.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> I sadly am unable to join you all  I would like to offer something be it for the raffle or towards any cat charity.
> 
> Years ago I had these blank cards made up. I think my family & friends are sick of seeing this picture now as any excuse I send this card. I am happy to post you the 10 remaining cards with envelopes to do as you wish! May sell for a few pennies, every penny counts.
> HB if you feel they will help raise a few pennies PM me your address and I will post out today. X
> ...


Ooooh I'll bid on a Libby card!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@oliviarussian 

I have posted them first class to @huckybuck, if they don't arrive in time I will post you one :Smuggrin but it's without an envelope x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely idea Ewelsh. Hopefully they will arrive in time but if not I can give Oliviarussian one as she's travelling with me!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks @huckybuck

I hope someone takes photos of Saturday! For us who are unable to come  I'd love to put owners faces to cats! I wonder if you all are anywhere near my imagination! :Smuggrin


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Have a great day all. xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lucky dip gifts got, wrapping paper got still to do remember to wrap them and remember to put in my bag on Saturday. Half way there though.

I have a few small things and one slightly larger so can split between raffle and lucky dip


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Ps love those cards @ewelsh they are lovely. They have "thankyou for looking after Tipsy while I was away" written all over them.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

2 sleeeps eek! Actually one sleep for me really as I'm travelling down tomorrow and meeting up with a couple of the others 

I've got a couple of things for the lucky dip all wrapped and in my case 

@ewelsh there are usually pictures posted after the event, I'll try to remember to take some! Some will look exactly as you imagine them and others will surprise you, not sure which category I fall into!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@ewelsh you will have to say who looks as you imagined!! Getting excited now and I am bunking off work a bit earlier tomorrow.

Did anyone get a call today from Abode as I have a missed Chester number on my phone? X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

J&B are really working the guilt trip! :Arghh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm pretty much packed and ready for the drive up tomorrow. 

Not sure all the LD and raffle and cat food swop stuff will remain intact this evening as there are 4 HBs all over everything!

Poor Huck has spotted my suitcase and is WORRIED!!! I keep telling him Dad hasn't packed his!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

EEK remember Camera!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

My bags are packed. Just need to do a days work. See you all tomorrow and some tonight x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll pack ten minutes before I leave, then complain all day about what I left behind, as per my usual system.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Half a day's "work" and then I'm off, hurrah!!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I wish I was going too. It will be very quiet on here for a while!

Love to everyone  Have a fabulous time! :Joyful


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

It sounds like you will all have a fab day, I'm envious! I'll have to come along to the next one! I was just thinking the same as ewelsh, it will be very quiet on the forums tomorrow.

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I think we who are not able to go to Chester :Meh can have our own party on here!

Who's coming?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

To those of you who are going I hope you have a lovely time.

Remember to take lots of pics as we'd all like to see what you all got up too.

Enjoy yourselves xx


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I think we who are not able to go to Chester :Meh can have our own party on here!
> 
> Who's coming?
> View attachment 307621


I agree - I think it _most_ unfair that you lot get to palm off all your cat chores on others and meet up for drinks, dinner and high times. I've only just stumbled in here a few days past, so there simply isn't time to make plans; why didn't you choose Niagara Falls as the meet-up location? It's scenic, you know, and just an half hour's drive for me.

I'll doubtless be on here, @ewelsh - holding down the fort with you to make sure we're not overrun by hamster owners and other people of ill repute while these gadabouts so blithely shirk their cat photo duties and whatnot.

I'm envious of the lot of you having the chance to get together socially, really; in just a few days, some of you have become my favourite posters here. Everyone be safe while they're abroad, have a smashing time, and save me a piece of cake is there is any.

Oh, yes - Moo Shu says if there's fowl of any sort at dinner - turkey, capon, duck, goose or grouse - save her a leg, won't you?










.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha ha ha brilliant photo @1CatOverTheLine

So far it's your good self and my good self at this party tomorrow.

This following picture will bring them all running! 

I will bring lots of










And soft drinks for those who prefer soft or are driving!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a wonderful time in Chester everyone.
Hopefully I'll be free when it's Bristol or Bath or even London
But I'll happily join your party @ewelsh I'll have a glass of red please


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Excellent that's 3 of us so far. Plenty of red in Lynn 

Any more?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Pepsi with ice for us please.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

lol - we've not gone yet

JR and I will be arriving at the train station at 12.46 (according to Northern Rail anyway). Does anyone want to meet there? If so JR will have purple Docs on and I'll wear a purple hat. No worries if not, I'm sure we'll find it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ready


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Excellent that's 3 of us so far. Plenty of red in Lynn
> 
> Any more?


Don't forget me 
I'll have a Pepsi as well x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

5 of us now, yipppeeee

Pepsi for @ebonycat too


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@ewelsh I'm in....

Rose for me please!
Hope everyone has a wonderful time in Chester x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Let's get this party started


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

6 of us  yeh @Ali71


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well @Ali71 has started already, she will still be going when we all arrive tomorrow!

There's always one


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in @ewelsh! Cup of herbal tea for me please


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Of course @Matrod


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Another one @ewelsh . Bombay Sapphire with a tickle of Fever Tree tonic please .

Chester isn't very far from me, but I'm shy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww @MilleD

No need to be shy, everyone who's going tomorrow are the nicest group of people you will ever meet, I promise! Why not pop in and say hello, wear your name and they will all know you! Just look out for mad cat ladies or follow the giggling!
Meanwhile here's one for you!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Well I don't have any wrapping paper, so if I remember it will be newspaper, if not i will do a dash once in chester for wrapping paper and tape!

Do we need cash, or can we split the bill and pay on card?

I shall be driving, I'm a nervous driver so I shall set off nice and early, it should take around three hours I think. I'm fairly sure the route is similar to when I drove to North Wales.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> Well I don't have any wrapping paper, so if I remember it will be newspaper, if not i will do a dash once in chester for wrapping paper and tape!
> 
> Do we need cash, or can we split the bill and pay on card?
> 
> I shall be driving, I'm a nervous driver so I shall set off nice and early, it should take around three hours I think. I'm fairly sure the route is similar to when I drove to North Wales.


Hi 

I'm sure they'll take cards - everywhere does and this seems like a big place so don't worry about that.

It's just a lucky dip so really doesn't matter what its wrapped in, or even whether its just in a bag.

Hmm can't help you with the directions ... but yes, Chester is near N Wales.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ah the Upton park and ride has a pick up outside the Abode, perfect, nice and close.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry not to be at this one but have fun everyone and il raise my camomile tea cup to you all!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well a fab time has been had by all (I think!!!) of those who arrived tonight, should really go to bed now!  Too many cocktails/wine/baileys and a good giggle!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope you all have a wonderful time today! xx :Happy


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I wonder if there will be any sore heads this morning


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope you all have a fab day! Looking forward to seeing the photos :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have a great day today. The rest of us will talk about you while you're gone.  Look forward to photos.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well a fab time has been had by all (I think!!!) of those who arrived tonight, should really go to bed now!  Too many cocktails/wine/baileys and a good giggle!


Was that you making all that racket on the second floor!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Leaving home shortly to get the train


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Vanessa131 said:


> I wonder if there will be any sore heads this morning


Not from this boring teetotaller!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Have a great time lovelies  look forward to the pics x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've just arrived at Chester! And it's sunny! See you all soon!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

No sore heads, it's a gorgeous day!!!!

@ceilingkitty enjoying the view from the hotel


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks a glorious day. @Ceiling Kitty looks very relaxed and almost as I imagined her! I thought she was a red head goodness knows why!

Let's see you too @JaimeandBree show us a leg!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Have a wonderful day cat chatters !


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's me looking like a tit, don't say I'm not good to you! 


















And @huckybuck










@huckybuck and @Citruspips


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@JaimeandBree 
@huckybuck 
@Citruspips 
Great pics, your all exactly as I imagined ha, too very smiley

Your faces say it all! Having so much fun with lovely people! X


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Right i'm at the architect, just have to find you now!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had a message from your cats for those of you going home tonight, they say if they're not allowed to stay out after dark, neither are you so don't be back late, they don't want to have to wait up! :Finger


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> No sore heads, it's a gorgeous day!!!!
> 
> @ceilingkitty enjoying the view from the hotel
> 
> View attachment 307706


Twit twoo!!! Looking lovely there @Ceiling Kitty!  
Fab pics of our crazy cat ladies, hope you have a brilliant day and sorry to miss the fun x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They are all having far too much fun!

Our turn now!

Let's PARTY


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

D.J is warming up


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Nibbles ladies :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure who they are?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> View attachment 307728


Has @huckybuck been busy putting together party bags again?? I'm not at all jealous 

Hope you're having a brilliant time. I'll try to make it if we have a get together near to me. @huckybuck wasnt there talk of a BBQ round yours a few years ago??


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Who told them it was fancy dress???


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Libby is ready!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Had a wonderful afternoon meeting everyone and sharing stories. Thanks so much for organising it all xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies
Just sat down at home. Presents have gone down a storm. Cats fed and fine! Tent and cat nip mice inspected

I stupidly think I left my party bag somewhere but I have the scarf and tent. Only I could do that!!

Thanks everyone especially @JaimeandBree @huckybuck Doris, Sue, Shosh n Janice for a great night. Love my raffle prize blackboard. It was lovely to see you all x
Roll on the next meet . Was it America??!









UPDATED idiot that I am has found the bag in my car!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww had a lovely day and it was so nice to see new faces as well as regulars!! It was a lot of fun but relaxed and friendly at the same time!!

Great lunch in The Architect food was delicious and they kindly turned a blind eye to the crazy cat stuff going on! The poor people on the surrounding tables mind....

I have pics but will upload tomorrow night when I get home! 

Thanks everyone who made such an effort to get here (and all on time!!!) it really was fantastic to see you/meet you as always!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

What a lovely day, i have a slightly achey bottom from the 260 mile round journey in one day, but it was definitely worth it.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lovely day it was so nice to meet everyone some again and some for the first time. Everyone was so friendly. Thankyou for organising.

Tipsy says Thankyou for her goodie bag, all hers apparently


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Aww had a lovely day and it was so nice to see new faces as well as regulars!! It was a lot of fun but relaxed and friendly at the same time!!
> 
> Great lunch in The Architect food was delicious and they kindly turned a blind eye to the crazy cat stuff going on! The poor people on the surrounding tables mind....
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for organising a lovely day, you really are a superstar.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Getting the crew together @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Singing has started, @Ali71


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Let the fun and games begin @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Sounds as though everyone had a lovely time


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Woop woop!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh dear! There's always one!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh I don't know....looks like someone else is partied out


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah, lovely day with lovely ladies! Thanks, all!  So much thought went into the goody bags and lucky dips too- feel very spoiled! 

Here are the inspectors examining all the goodies


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a lovely time and it was great to finally meet people. We got great goody bags, thank you  And I got some great stuff in the lucky dip. Thanks to @huckybuck and helpers for organising x


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lets play now!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry I didn't make the start of the forum party but better late than never! 

All of the photos of both the real and virtual get togethers have really made me smile. Looks like you all had a lovely time today! Loved the balloons and all the fab treats!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey @Kitkatslave whats your poison little one?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Home now thank you all for making it such a fab weekend. I've had a lovely time. You're all such lovely cat ladies, I certainly never thought at my advanced years I'd be attending my first ever pyjama party, quaffing Baillys on ice and trying Swedish snacks!!

Thank you for the beautiful party bags Jango isn't speaking to me he says I smell funny and had no right to leave him but the snacks are winning him over. I haven't told him he's trying Kangaroo tomorrow! Xx
Ps Thankyou @bluecordelia for guiding me out of Chester x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That looks an amazing day! So much effort has been put in.

I hope I am able to attend the next one. X


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Sounds like you've all had a really lovely time.

Will definitely be up for trying to make the next gathering x


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

G & T please @ewelsh !


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww looks so fun! Gutted to have missed it!!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like everyone had a great time, love the party bags. Chester was too far away for me unfortunately x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I got home about 10pm!
Thanks for a lovely afternoon ladies.
And all the goodies 
Current situation























She LOVES the devil mouse and hedgie on wheels.
Treats went down well too


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Goes without saying I have had a fab day/weekend, as always!!! Those of us who are still left in Chester are just toddling off to bed 

Lovely to see everyone again and meet a few new faces  the lucky dip and raffle were fab AND we've raised a nice little sum for Jimmy, I'll let @huckybuck announce the total :Happy


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Still enjoying the goodies from yesterday . I tried to get a photo of the absolutely gorgeous brownie but it was gone just too quick.

Safe travel home everyone heading back today.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Feline Cuisine got thumbs up from Phoebe this morning :Cat

Showed Mum my pen and ...









She has two almost identical ones in different colours


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine ate the Tuna Cosma (I'm not sure who donated that but I took a few "fishy" tins) but not even the stray would eat the Forthglade @Joy84  It will be going to the dog provided dad doesn't think it will be too rich.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Safe journey home @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck and @oliviarussian x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Had a lovely time . I got back at 11 last night after stopping for dinner with the crazy cat ladies . I have happy children, I brought home the balloons. A happy cat, scoffing chicken treats. And a sad me that it's over . Was lovely to meet peeps. Right ! Where's the next one then .


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jannor said:


> Mine ate the Tuna Cosma (I'm not sure who donated that but I took a few "fishy" tins) but not even the stray would eat the Forthglade @Joy84  It will be going to the dog provided dad doesn't think it will be too rich.


Awww, now I can't blame Phoebe for not wanting it ... :Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

.....And then there was one!!! I'm the last to leave, sat in the sun waiting on my train, it's a gorgeous day here! @Ceiling Kitty @huckybuck and @oliviarussian have just headed off.

We had time to do a spot of sightseeing this morning, Chester is very pretty! 

(Spot the identical cat tops)


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Love the matching tops!
Shame you didn't wear them yesterday it would make 3 of us


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Love the matching tops!
> Shame you didn't wear them yesterday it would make 3 of us


I almost did and then went with the comic relief instead!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Awww, now I can't blame Phoebe for not wanting it ... :Hilarious


Mine wouldn't touch it either, it was the least appetising looking food I think I've ever put in their dish!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like you all had a wonderful time and amazing that the sun shone for you again like it did in Edinburgh last year. 

I'm really sad I missed seeing everyone again but hopefully next time x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> Mine wouldn't touch it either, it was the least appetising looking food I think I've ever put in their dish!!


I know!
The smell of it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I am very tired but happy this morning after such a lovely weekend! Got home about 8.30pm last night.

Look at my fab haul from the goody bag and lucky dip, I had some candy kittens too but those didn't make it home 









Jaime loves the crinkly bag I won for him in the raffle, knew he would!

About 30 seconds after I unpacked it, it still had all the other stuff inside 










Thanks mum!










They've both enjoyed their treats as well 

Bit sad to be back at work this morning but I just had my lush brownie and that's cheered me up, thank you @idris :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Home and safe last night - after a detour via @Ceiling Kitty's to finally meet the gorgeous Bagpuss - he is every bit as lovely as you imagine him to be. I don't mind if CK posts pics!

Had such a lovely weekend that I'm feeling a bit flat this morning lol!!

@Paddypaws and everyone good news to cheer you up..the raffle and lucky dips made almost £100 for the Jimmy fund and we also had a couple of extra donations so the total heading to the Scratching Post for Jimmy will be £150. Everyone was so so generous in terms of donating gifts, buying tickets and donating I was quite overwhelmed.

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!

Will post my pics later!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> .....And then there was one!!! I'm the last to leave, sat in the sun waiting on my train, it's a gorgeous day here! @Ceiling Kitty @huckybuck and @oliviarussian have just headed off.
> 
> We had time to do a spot of sightseeing this morning, Chester is very pretty!
> 
> ...


I didn't mind the ice cream one lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Home and safe last night - after a detour via @Ceiling Kitty's to finally meet the gorgeous Bagpuss - he is every bit as lovely as you imagine him to be. I don't mind if CK posts pics!
> 
> Had such a lovely weekend that I'm feeling a bit flat this morning lol!!
> 
> ...


Just to add I have ended up in charge of the funds so I will have to get it banked and then PayPal it over or something, @Paddypaws do you have a PayPal account for TSP?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It looks like you all had a wonderful time and it is lovely to see pictures of you all.
I can't thank you all enough for such generosity towards Jimmy, special thanks to @huckybuck for all the work put in.
Jimmy has already caused more than a few grey hairs for the rescue and run up quite a hefty bill for his dental so that £150 will be a huge help.
@huckybuck do you want to post on the SP facebook page? If you message them on there it will be Susan the rescue founder who replies and then you can arrange the donation with her and she will know where it has come from.
https://www.facebook.com/thescratchingpostcatrescue/


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just to add I have ended up in charge of the funds so I will have to get it banked and then PayPal it over or something, @Paddypaws do you have a PayPal account for TSP?


ahh just seen this ......maybe you can message Susan via the page and arrange with her the most tax efficient way to pass the money over. I do want her to know that this specific sum ( as well as other separate generous donations that I know have already been made) come from the PF crew.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I didn't mind the ice cream one lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> ahh just seen this ......maybe you can message Susan via the page and arrange with her the most tax efficient way to pass the money over. I do want her to know that this specific sum ( as well as other separate generous donations that I know have already been made) come from the PF crew.


No problem, I will do that


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a great amount from everyone at Chester. Jimmy is a special chap @Paddypaws x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

To whoever made the Brownie compliments to the chef! I've just enjoyed it with a cuppa....... very, very yummy!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> To whoever made the Brownie compliments to the chef! I've just enjoyed it with a cuppa....... very, very yummy!!


'''Twas Doris!!!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> '''Twas Doris!!!!!


I don't normally go for brownie but that was a rather fantastically good one. Thank you @idris x


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

The brownie was indeed delicious, though I had to extract it from Teddy's clutches when he dived headfirst into the bag, the nosy rotter.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally uploaded pics!!!!

Cat Chat Get Together


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jimmy's Fund!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like a lovely day, some familiar faces, all looking gorgeous!

Are we allowed a who's who?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm the one in the frilly black inbetween jaimeandbree and bluecbluecordelia. fith picture from the bottom . Btw I thank very much the person who donated the kitten blankie. It's gone nippy in manchester and its rather snuggly


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am the one with blonde hair in the silver/grey top


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

idris said:


> I'm the one in the frilly black inbetween jaimeandbree and bluecbluecordelia. fith picture from the bottom . Btw I thank very much the person who donated the kitten blankie. It's gone nippy in manchester and its rather snuggly


@idris That is such a lovely pic of you all! Nice to meet you


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I am the one with blonde hair in the silver/grey top


Aww lovely to meet you too!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

KCTT said:


> I am the one with blonde hair in the silver/grey top


I am sat next to KCTT - red glasses


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

You all look lovely! Wish I could have been there! So glad you had a wonderful day! 
xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> @idris That is such a lovely pic of you all! Nice to meet you


You my dear are luscious. Lol was a pleasure .


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm the one in the denim dress


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@idris That photo helps me. :Cat


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

And I'm the one sat next to Vanessa, wearing a flowery top.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> And I'm the one sat next to Vanessa, wearing a flowery top.


Another pretty face!! I think we said hello at The Dome but never got a chance to chat properly x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Ali71 said:


> Another pretty face!! I think we said hello at The Dome but never got a chance to chat properly x


We did but it was just briefly at the end. Hopefully see you at the next one


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Lovely day for beautiful ladies  I've seen photos of most of you before but it's nice to put a few more faces to names! 

I'm glad you had a lovely time x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> @idris That photo helps me. :Cat


Most people seem to think I'm a grey haird little old lady who's good at knitting . Lol I totally blame huckybuck calling me Doris. She cant be bothered to correct the autocorrect .


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Talk of knitting reminded me to ask who made the cat mats? I love mine.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Jannor said:


> Talk of knitting reminded me to ask who made the cat mats? I love mine.


That would be me it's crochet .


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I loved the cat mat too but loved the brownie more it really was amazing. I might have to hide the cat mat when mum comes to cat sit I can see her taking a shine too it.

Scarf and pen are packed in my hand luggage for Saturday, it's only with everyone's help I am even that organised.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 308334
> View attachment 308336
> View attachment 308337
> View attachment 308338
> ...


OMG! I know that I always look stupid on pics but blimey @huckybuck didn't you have better ones of me?!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ewelsh said:


> Looks a glorious day. @Ceiling Kitty looks very relaxed and almost as I imagined her! I thought she was a red head goodness knows why!
> 
> Let's see you too @JaimeandBree show us a leg!


I am a redhead!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

A couple of photos of Bagpuss's visit from @huckybuck and @oliviarussian. Please excuse my messy house.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm red hair, purple top.

Aww the Bagpuss photos are adorable!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

@idris , you may not have grey hair yet, but you will soon enough


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> @idris That photo helps me. :Cat





idris said:


> Most people seem to think I'm a grey haird little old lady who's good at knitting . Lol I totally blame huckybuck calling me Doris. She cant be bothered to correct the autocorrect .





catcoonz said:


> @idris , you may not have grey hair yet, but you will soon enough


Oooh do I detect a little mischief between you pair????


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not sure, Doris is undecided on being red.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I'm not sure, Doris is undecided on being red.


She can never make up her mind on hair colour!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh well, she will be grey like the rest of us one day.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Everyone have a lovely time .i wanted to come but due to health and personal problems Not able to make it .i was wondering is there anyone in cheshire who is on the cat forum site.jamieand bree i just love how much bree and brambles are alike


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

idris said:


> Most people seem to think I'm a grey haird little old lady who's good at knitting . Lol I totally blame huckybuck calling me Doris. She cant be bothered to correct the autocorrect .


I still think of you as Doris!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brambles the cat said:


> Everyone have a lovely time .i wanted to come but due to health and personal problems Not able to make it .i was wondering is there anyone in cheshire who is on the cat forum site.jamieand bree i just love how much bree and brambles are alike


@bluecordelia is a Cheshire lass


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> I still think of you as Doris!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Great photos @huckybuck 

For anyone who cares (!), I'm the one with red hair, on the far right of the second photo.

May I also pass compliments to @idris for the brownie. T'was rather scrummy! Also, thank you to @Jannor for accompanying me- was lovely to travel with you. I hope my socially awkward verbal diarrhoea wasn't too draining 

And just a thank you to you all for being lovely people :Cat


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you @huckybuck Iv is having a pedicure this morning and pet remedy is being used. He went to the bedroom window before and was watching the birds absolutely entranced .

Just a note. That stuff knocks him into a real chilled place. There is blood (mine) but all now done x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Thank you @huckybuck Iv is having a pedicure this morning and pet remedy is being used. He went to the bedroom window before and was watching the birds absolutely entranced .
> 
> Just a note. That stuff knocks him into a real chilled place. There is blood (mine) but all now done x


Wow really pleased it worked. 
I do use it for the carrier and car for vet journeys and pretty sure it makes a difference. I tend to spray a few hours or so before (or sometimes the night before) as it can can be a bit overpowering and catch in your throat otherwise.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry I missed this again but work is pretty hectic here right now. I hope to meet you all next time x


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry not been on been in hospital. Back home got to have tests .and did brambles welcome me .NO.just wanted her food .thanks for being so caring brambles .lol


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brambles the cat said:


> Sorry not been on been in hospital. Back home got to have tests .and did brambles welcome me .NO.just wanted her food .thanks for being so caring brambles .lol


Hope you're ok @Brambles the cat x


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Love the pictures .it was severe abdominal pains and other stuff i wont mention i decided go home .so waiting for tests now .thanks for asking .


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brambles the cat said:


> Love the pictures .it was severe abdominal pains and other stuff i wont mention i decided go home .so waiting for tests now .thanks for asking .


Sorry to hear you've been feeling rough, I hope now you're home you can relax and feel better soon. Brambles, you are on nurse duty!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

idris said:


> That would be me it's crochet .


Yes, I knew it was crochet - my mum was fantastic at it, she'd turn in her grave if I got that wrong. I just didn't word it very well. Gorgeous mats anyway


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Great photos @huckybuck
> 
> For anyone who cares (!), I'm the one with red hair, on the far right of the second photo.
> 
> ...


I agree on the brownie - and gluten free 

And it was a pleasure travelling with you - I wouldn't describe you like that at all !


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just to let you all know I have now sent the donation of £150 to the Scratching Post for Jimmy


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like you all had a fantastic time. I will definately be at the next one x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just to let you all know I have now sent the donation of £150 to the Scratching Post for Jimmy


Thank you to every one of you kind bunch. I will try and get a picture of Jimmy smiling when I next go up!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We'll hold you to that @Belgy67 looks like Bath sometime in Aug/Sep.

Hope you are feeling lots better @Brambles the cat and the tests come back as nothing serious.

Thanks so much for sorting out the money @JaimeandBree I didn't envy you going home on the train with all those heavy coins in your bag lol!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

That's great for Jimmy. Well done everyone and thank you @JaimeandBree x


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> We'll hold you to that @Belgy67 looks like Bath sometime in Aug/Sep.
> 
> Hope you are feeling lots better @Brambles the cat and the tests come back as nothing serious.
> 
> Thanks so much for sorting out the money @JaimeandBree I didn't envy you going home on the train with all those heavy coins in your bag lol!!


Thanks for asking .i feel better today.not looking forward to tests . i had a book called cat watching and a cat fridge magnet if anyone wants it .i wanted to give away .


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

An old-ish thread I know ...

I was just reminded of the Chester meet when I went into the garden and caught Coley Cat with his head stuck in the cat mint which I grew from the seeds I was given at the meet 

Then, when Cole wandered off, Sykes had to copy him and do the same and she knocked the tub over - typical Sykes.

I'll have to split the tub and make another one for the run so the NFC's get a go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2018)

Ali71 said:


> Let's get this party started


I am stalking this thread entirely, and when I came across this gif I happened to be listening to this on radio 6 



 and it was just so perfect! I had to comment...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2018)

Also, it’s really lovely to see all you beautiful people in photos


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Awww this was such a fun weekend especially the reprobates pyjama party


----------

